# sodium sulfamethazine solution 12.5%



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I was told by "the old chicken farmer" at the feed store to use Sodium Sulfamethazine Solution 12.5% for my chickens a while back when one got sick. He said to not eat eggs for 10 days (they weren't laying at the time, so, no big deal) then to retreat in 30 days. We did, and last week, one finally started laying. I notice on the package, it says not to use on hens laying eggs for human consumption, and meat birds, 10 days prior to slaughter. Anyone eat eggs after using this drug, do I need to now cull my flock? Or should the 10 days be good, especially since they were not laying age when they got the meds?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't need to cull. 10 days should be fine. That's why it's on the label.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Don't need to cull. 10 days should be fine. That's why it's on the label.


Thanks, was hoping you would respond. The label says nothing about 10 day for egg, just for eating the meat, says not to give to laying hens where eggs are used for human consumption. I also read a comment out there that it is most likely FDA only tested residual effect on meat, and not eggs, so that is why it does not list 10 days for meat or eggs. But if the meat is ok to eat, not sure why the eggs would not be ok. Either way, gonna toss this drug, and use something that has better label for next illness.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If you're treating coccidia I think the feed with Corid is the method of choice around here. My Veterinary training doesn't always jive with what the natives want to do. Lol. Sulfa drugs can treat coccidia but can also be used as antibiotic. Sulfa is old fashioned stuff but still works great in my opinion. I've had dog and cat patients that had superinfections resistant to everything except sulfa. Sometimes it's good to be old. Lol


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will look and order some of that and a few others to have on hand. Part of my plan right now is to get a good first aide kit together and be prepared.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Jahaaba1, I think Cogburn just did that on another thread. I remember seeing photos of all his stuff. He did wildlife rehab for many years and worked for a vet as well. And he's like the chicken Buddha around here. Lol. You could PM him too.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

What are you treating the chickens for? Is it the Sul-Met water soluble 12.5? Added to waterer?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

cogburn said:


> What are you treating the chickens for? Is it the Sul-Met water soluble 12.5? Added to waterer?


They eyes of two of the polish had become weepy, then a bubble over one eye, that was a month ago, they are both dead now, but the guy at feed store said to use the sulfa drug and follow up in 30 days. We gave them 2 oz of the liquid in one gallon of water for two days. They drank maybe 1/4 gal a day between the 10 of them. All seem healthy now.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, and the lady we bought them form thought it was pox, while the guy at the fe store feared coxi, while they did eventually get runny nose, it never had any smell I read about on some of the other sites. None of my new flock put out about 30 days ago shows any symptoms and has never been treated.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you see my post on the bump on cockerels eye? That's the only way they have a decent chance in my opinion, the cockerel is fine today and 3 days ago I removed an infection "bump" from above his eye, the trick is to catch it quick. Thats what I do.. They fuss while I'm treating them but they are thankful when it's done, like ripping off a band aid, do it fast and get it over with.. Check out that post if you haven't already. Maybe next time you can try it.. Good luck and keep on keepin on.. I'm still learning myself !


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, I did see that thread. Still unsure about the eggs, but read one post on the subject is that the sulfa can stay in their egg part of the system, not sure why egg and not meat, and that people allergic to sulfa drugs could have a reaction. Luckily, I am not, and even luckier, my sister in law is, she has volunteered to be the test subject...her allergies are only rash, not epi-pen bad. Worse case, we just never sell eggs from those birds, just keep in the family.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Interested in your topic and found this

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/AnimalDrugsAtFDA/details.cfm?dn=006-084

http://www.drugs.com/pro/sulmet.html


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Interested in your topic and found this
> 
> http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/AnimalDrugsAtFDA/details.cfm?dn=006-084
> 
> http://www.drugs.com/pro/sulmet.html


That is the thing, says not to use in chickens producing eggs for human consumption, that there is a withdrawal for eating the meat, the old farmer said just 10 days for withdrawal on eggs, just not sure if I can ever eat those eggs now... But, have two that are after the 10 days, gonna have em later and see if I get sick...


----------

